# Haftpflicht für Boot



## baltic25 (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Bordies

Ich habe mal ne Frage!!
Was kostet eine Versicherung (Haftpflicht) für ein Boot ca.6m lang 2.40breit 65Ps Innenborder Diesel im Jahr.

Oder , was für Versicherungen sollte man dafür haben , ist noch eine andere Versichrung nötig?|kopfkrat 
Kennt jemand eine gute günstige Versicherung.|kopfkrat 
Vieleicht kann ja jemand helfen|kopfkrat 
Danke im Vorraus

Baltic25


----------



## rob675 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Servus,

der ADAC bietet da einige Versicherungen an. Angefangen von der Bootshaftpflicht (sollte man auf jeden Fall haben) bis über Vollkasko (je nach Alter und Restwert evtl. sinnvoll).

Link kann ich Dir gerade nicht posten, da die ADAC-Seite momentan gestört ist.

Ich glaube Haftpflicht kostet so ca. 60 EUR im Jahr.

Gruß
Rob


----------



## baltic25 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich werde da mal nachschauen(ADAC)

Baltic25


----------



## addy123 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Ich habe mein Boot bei der HUK haftpflicht versichert (Wassersport-Versicherung), inkl. Kasko bei Diebstahl und einigen anderen Dingen(?).
ca. 217,-Teuro.
Dann hat mein Trailer noch eine Haftpflicht, falls er sich mal vom Auto löst und Schaden anrichtet.
Wusste ich auch noch nicht, erfuhr ich erst, als ich meinen neuen Trailer zulassen wollte. Die sagten, ich brauche eine Deckungskarte, wollte ich fast nicht glauben, da vorher 2 gebrauchte Trailer ohne Deckungskarte zugelassen. Der Trailer sei nur im angehängten Zustand über die KFZ-Haftpflicht versichert!?
Die zusätzliche Versicherung kostet 13,- Euro, deshalb habe ich diese jetzt auch.

Wichtig finde ich, eine Zusatzversicherung zur privaten Haftpflicht, nennt sich bei der HUK "PLUS". Diese schützt bei gelegentlichen Gebrauch von fremden motorisierten Booten im Schadensfall. Kostet 15,- Euro.
Hatte ich vor paar Jahren wegen DK abgeschlossen. Dort habe ich ein Mietboot benutzt. Da die Betreiber dort für die Boote keine Versicherung abschließen können/wollen?
Bei Schäden am Boot muss man dann selber aufkommen!!!


----------



## wuggi (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Das man mehr als nur eine Haftpflicht braucht, habe ich gemerkt, NACHDEM mein Jollenkreuzer samt Halle abgefackelt wurde.
Frisch lackiert - sah aus wie ein Mahagoni-Möbelstück.
Und den Maler musste ich auch noch bezahlen........

Verlust und Brand also immer mit absichern!!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Also, 

ich habe mein Boot bei Pantaenius versichert:

www.pantaenius.de

Es ist eines der größten Bootsversicherer mit sehr viel Erfahrung.

Preise richten sich nach Art der Versicherung, Größe des Bootes und Preis des Bootes.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Ich rate dir: Gehe zu einem richtigen Wassersportversicherer. Die normalen Gesellschaften wie HUK, Allianz und wie die alle heißen, versichern nicht selbst - sie vermitteln nur und versichern das Ding dann bei einem Wassersportversicherer. Du zahlst deren Prämie also noch dazu.

Schau Dir die Bedingungen an, es lohnt sich. Einige zahlen bei Diebstahl nur, wenn du eine Radkralle drauf hast und das Boot hinter einem abgeschlossenen Tor stand. Wieder andere verlangen irgendwelche Verrammelungen am Liegeplatz usw...

Genau aus diesen Gründen habe ich meinen Versicherer auch gewechselt. Ich zahle bei 30.000 Euro Vollkaskowert und 70 PS Außenborder etwa 380,- Euro im Jahr incl. Haftpflicht usw..


----------



## addy123 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Ja, das betrachte ich auch skeptisch, dass die Versicherer manche Zusatzversicherung nur relativ versteckt anbieten.
In der Hausrat ist man gegen Blitzeinschlag geschütz. Nur zu 99,9% schlägt ein Blitz in die Leitungsnetze der Telefone und Energieversorger ein. Somit ist der Blitz nicht im Haus eingeschlagen, sondern außerhalb. Dann wird keine Schadenshaftung übernommen ...#q 
... es sei denn, man hat für 3-5,- Euro eine Zusatzversicherung in der Hausratvers. gegen "Überspannungsschäden"!!!#6


----------



## baltic25 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Hallo

Was haltet ihr vom ADAC ?Fand ich garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## vaaberg (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

|kopfkrat |kopfkrat #6 
Hei,
nach einem Sturmschaden am Boot(natürlich in N.) waren ca. 2300,- Euronen fällig. Prämie bis dato 540,--€(!). Schaden wurde zäh reguliert, ab dann kams. Neue Prämie  686,-- €. Sofort gekündigt und über einen Makler eine holländische Versicherung(Eerdmans) geordert.
Bezahle nun 259,62 mit exact der gleichen Deckung.
Vollkasko Wert 15.000,- € Haftpflicht 1 Mill.,Trailer, Beiboot, Liegeplatz Norwegen. Den Vor-Schaden NICHT verschwiegen !!

Noch Fragen  ???????????


----------



## HD4ever (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

hab mich auch gerade damit beschäftigt, bzw tu es immer noch :m
Hintergrund ist das ich mein Boot auch noch anmelden will/muß .. geht ja auch über den ADAC ... wenn man beides dort macht gibts auf die Versicherung auch noch mal 10% Rabatt ...
werd ich mal durchrechnen und mit meiner Versicherung vergleichen ... die liegt auch bei ca 50-60EUR / Jahr


----------



## HD4ever (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*



vaaberg schrieb:


> Hei,
> nach einem Sturmschaden am Boot(natürlich in N.) waren ca. 2300,- Euronen fällig. Prämie bis dato 540,--€(!). Schaden wurde zäh reguliert, ab dann kams. Neue Prämie  686,-- €. Sofort gekündigt



welche war das denn ???
bei der man* nicht* unbedingt abschließen sollte ???


----------



## Heiko112 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*



addy123 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Boot bei der HUK haftpflicht versichert (Wassersport-Versicherung), inkl. Kasko bei Diebstahl und einigen anderen Dingen(?).
> ca. 217,-Teuro.
> Dann hat mein Trailer noch eine Haftpflicht, falls er sich mal vom Auto löst und Schaden anrichtet.
> Wusste ich auch noch nicht, erfuhr ich erst, als ich meinen neuen Trailer zulassen wollte. Die sagten, ich brauche eine Deckungskarte, wollte ich fast nicht glauben, da vorher 2 gebrauchte Trailer ohne Deckungskarte zugelassen. Der Trailer sei nur im angehängten Zustand über die KFZ-Haftpflicht versichert!?
> ...




auch heutzutage ist ein sportgeräteträger (bootstrailer grünes kennzeichen nicht versicherungspflichtig, somit brauhc man auch garantiert keine doppelkarte oder ähnliches beim anmelden .


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Vergleiche doch einfach Preise und Leistungen. Ich glaube allerdings nicht an den ADAC.
Nimm dir dazu mal Pantaenius, Bavaria und Eerdmans. Laß Dir ein Angebot machen und die Bedingungen zusenden. Geht alles online. Am interessantesten sind die Pflichten  des Versicherten und bestimmte Vorbehalte bei Diebstahl. Haftpflicht ist sowieso nicht so teuer. Sollte bei Dir nicht mehr als 60 bis 100 Euronen machen.


----------



## SteinbitIII (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Hallo Baltic 25!
Ich bin zufällig Versicherungsvertreter bei der Generali Versicherung (aber kein Klinkenputzer:m ).
Wir bieten bis 80 Ps Boote so ca. 110€ im Jahr an bei 2Mio€ Deckungssumme.

*An alle*: Bitte nicht hauen, wenn andere Anbieter günstiger sind!!!
Gruß, Steinbit
Bei Anfragen: hauke.loof@service.generali.de


----------



## addy123 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> auch heutzutage ist ein sportgeräteträger (bootstrailer grünes kennzeichen nicht versicherungspflichtig, somit brauhc man auch garantiert keine doppelkarte oder ähnliches beim anmelden .


 
... ich glaube Dir das! Zumal ich das auch so kannte!

Die hätten mir das Ding ums Verrecken nicht zugelassen, ohne Deckungskarte!#q :v 
Frag nicht, was das ein Streß war, diese innerhalb von 2 Stunden aufzutreiben?


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Da hast du Recht,
einem Freund ist genau das gleiche passiert. Der wurde im Nachinein noch einmal kontaktiert und ihm wurde sogar angedroht, seinen Trailer stillzulegen.
3 Monate später - ich mit neuem Trailer - gleiche Zulassungsstelle, ich natürlich mit Versicherungsbestätigung:
" ... die brauchen wir nicht - ist ja n Sportgeräteanhänger, der übers Zugfahrzeug....."
Ich zweifle bald an der deutschen Bürokratie!


----------



## Heiko112 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Hatte meine bessere Hälfte zum anmelden geschickt,und die haben ihr dann auchso ein kram erzählt von wegen doppelkarte und dann noch bei mir angerufen. Nachdem ich der guten frau am telefon gesagt habe das die sich mal hinsetzten soll und mal nen Stift zur hand nehmen soll denn ich würde ihr jetzt mal erklären wie ihr Job läuft, ging das dann nach 5 minuten auch ohne.


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Etwas OT: Bei unserer Zulassungsstelle wollten die mir mein KFZ nicht anmelden, weil das Papier der Doppelkarte zu dünn ist.#r |muahah:  Mein Kumpel arbeitet selber beim Landkreis und der wollte mein Auto seinerzeit anmeden. Die Kollegin hat das dann gemacht. OT wieder aus.

Zu Eertmanns kann ich nur sagen, die Versicherung für mein Schlauchi PER MAIL gekündigt, 10 Tage später hatte ich die bestätigng und das restliche Geld aufen Konto.

Ich hoffe die sind auch so gut im Schadenfall ( zum Glück keinen gehabt).


----------



## ostseeangler27 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

hallo habe meine Nordfjord 22 mit 25 volvo diesel Ps über die allianz versichert und löhne dafür 50eus im jahr!


----------



## vaaberg (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Hei,

in der Überschrift zu dem Tröd steht: "Haftpflichtversicherung",
aber hier sind auch Beiträge für Komplettschutz dabei. Auch meiner. Man soll das aber strikt getrennt sehen, im Regelfall ist eine Kasko mit Haftpflicht preiswerter. Die Haftpflicht allein ist dann teurer.

Zu Bootsrailern: Wenn der Trailer als Sportgerät-Transportmittel zu gelassen wird, darf *KEINERLEI anderes Kram in den *Kahn. Rettungswesten, Überhaupt Rettungsmittel ok, aber ein Kanister Benzin, ausser dem Tank, ist nicht.

Freund Arne wurde wegen Steuerhinterziehung abgezockt. Hatte aber auch Wein und andere Kroatische Schweinereien an Bord.
Er murmelte was von 300,- Knochen weil alles erst ein Jahr alt war, ansonsten wird zurückgerechnet.

*NIX Bootsfremdes in Trailer wenn grünes Kennzeichen.*

Und was soll der Quatsch mit der Haftpflichtversicherung ?

Wenn man mit dem Trailer ne Ratsche macht ist man im Regelfall nicht versichert ! Da würde ich gern die Versicherung sehen. Es ist ja ein zulassungspflichtiges Fahrzeug. Das die Hirnis bei den Zulassungsstellen, die sich als Götter aufspielen oft neben der Schiene liegen ist in Fachkreisen bekannt. Bei der Abarbeitung eines Zulassungsverfahrens spielen das Wetter und die Hormone eine wesentliche Rolle.|krach: 

Will da wieder jemand widersprechen ?  Einigen wir uns vorher auf Pistolen oder Prist und Gaff ?


----------



## vaaberg (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Etwas OT: Bei unserer Zulassungsstelle wollten die mir mein KFZ nicht anmelden, weil das Papier der Doppelkarte zu dünn ist.#r |muahah:  Mein Kumpel arbeitet selber beim Landkreis und der wollte mein Auto seinerzeit anmeden. Die Kollegin hat das dann gemacht. OT wieder aus.
> 
> Zu Eertmanns kann ich nur sagen, die Versicherung für mein Schlauchi PER MAIL gekündigt, 10 Tage später hatte ich die bestätigng und das restliche Geld aufen Konto.
> 
> Ich hoffe die sind auch so gut im Schadenfall ( zum Glück keinen gehabt).



#h :q :m 
Ja und wir im Landkreis Göttingen haben in der Gemeinde Bovenden ne eigene Zulassungsstelle. Da braucht man nicht in den Göttertempel zum Landkreis direkt.


----------



## firemirl (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ich rate dir: Gehe zu einem richtigen Wassersportversicherer. Die normalen Gesellschaften wie HUK, Allianz und wie die alle heißen, versichern nicht selbst - sie vermitteln nur und versichern das Ding dann bei einem Wassersportversicherer. Du zahlst deren Prämie also noch dazu.


 
|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 

Sorry aber ich bekomme immer einen riesen Airbag wenn jemand aus Unkenntnis so einen Blödsinn postet.
Ich will hier niemanden pers. angreifen !!!
Aber nichts desto trotz muß ich gerade deinen letzten Absatz richtig stellen.
Bei der Allianz z.B. wird das jeweilige Wassersportfahrzeug beim größten Versicherer für diesen Bereich versichert - der ESA.
Und wie mag es sein...... die ESA ist eine vollwertige Tochter der Allianz. Also nichts mit extra Prämie usw.
Klar tut jeder extra Euro Versicherungsprämie weh aber wenn man schon zu diesem Thema welches sehr komplex ist was sagt,
dann bitte mit Hand und Fuß.


----------



## firemirl (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Also dein Boot würde bei der ESA 116 € Haftpflichtprämie kosten. Richtet sich nämlich nach der PS-Stärke.
Kasko mußt Du selbst mal nachschauen.
Ist sehr schön aufgemacht die Seite und alles was mann sucht findet mann auch.
Bei Probs kannst mich ja mal anmailen 

www.esa.de

Gruß
Firemirl


----------



## Bolero22113 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Ich möchte mal mit dem Urteil aufräumen, dass Allianz und Co nur weiterleiten und nicht selbst versichern, das ist Quatsch! Die Allianz z.B. hat die Allianz Marine Aviation oder die ESA, eigenen Gesellschaften, die sich  nur mit Wassersport befassen.
Pantenius, Wehring&Wolfes und Co sind MAKLER!!! Die schieben das Geschäft an Allianz und Co!
Nur damit Ihr das mal richtig versteht!
Natürlich kann Pantenius Euch eine bessere Prämie bieten als wenn Ihr alleine zur Allianz marschiert. FAZIT:
Ich würde immer bei Pantenius oder einem anderen großen MAKLER bleiben! Die haben mehr Macht auch mal etwas durchzusetzen als wenn man sich alleine darum kümmern muss!
Wer nur mal so ein Boot mietet, sollte mal in der privaten Haftpflicht nachsehen, da ist das in den TOP-Produkten der großen Versicherer meist mit drin (nur Hatfpflicht). Den Makler empfehle ich aber nur hier für. Wer viele Versicherungen hat, ob privat oder Gewerbe sollte sich lieber von einer Generalvertretung der AusschließlichkeitsOrga betreuen lassen, denn was nützen zehn Verträge bei zehn  Gesellschaften. Da ist man bei jeder ein kleines licht, wohingegen 10 Verträge bei einer Gesellschaft viele Vorteile im Schadensfall bringen können.
Bei Fragen, schreibt mich einfach an!:vik:


----------



## Bolero22113 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Den Tipp, den ich noch geben kann, lasst dir Finger von der ESA! Da haben wir nur Stress mit gehabt und ich komme aus der Branche und bin Versicherungsfachwirt! Dann lieber Allianz MArine Aviation oder Makler



firemirl schrieb:


> Also dein Boot würde bei der ESA 116 € Haftpflichtprämie kosten. Richtet sich nämlich nach der PS-Stärke.
> Kasko mußt Du selbst mal nachschauen.
> Ist sehr schön aufgemacht die Seite und alles was mann sucht findet mann auch.
> Bei Probs kannst mich ja mal anmailen
> ...


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass dieser Thread wieder hochgezogen wurde. Auch wenn ich nach Ansicht der Versicherungsvertreter hier keine Ahnung habe, sei doch ein Hinweis erlaubt:
1. Das Internet erlaubt es doch, Angebote einzuholen. Also lasst Euch die Preise nennen!
Nur der Preis entscheidet. Dadurch, dass man einen Aussendienstler kennt, bekommt man keine bessere Schadensabwicklung.
2. Wenn Ihr eine Vollkaskoversicherung wollt, laßt euch den Preis nennen und folgende Frage klar beantworten:
-Zahlen Sie, wenn das Boot mit Trailer vom Parkplatz gestohlen wird?
-Welche Diebstahlssicherungen verlangen sie: Nur Abstellen auf eigenen Grundstück? Verschlossenes Grundstück? Radkralle?
-Zahlen sie, wenn das Boot im Hafen gestohlen wird ( normale Vertäuung )?
-Zahlen sie, wenn ins Boot eingebrochen wird ( normale Persenning und bootseigene Schotts )?

Es ist erstrebenswert, dass eine Versicherung eben nicht auf dem eigenen Grundstück besteht, da man ja auch mal im Urlaub das Boot auf dem Trailer abstellt, eventuell garkein Grundstück hat usw.
Zusätzliche Sicherungen, wie von manchen gefordert sind ebenfalls blöd. Ebenso blöd ist es , wenn ich ein Boot im Hafen an eine riesige Kette legen muß und diese abschließen soll. Wenn ich einmal nicht da bin und das Boot nebenan brennt - niemand kann es mal eben wegziehen.
Verschlußorgien auf einem Wasserlieger sind dämlich, wenn die Versicherung nicht 100% die Folgeschäden zahlt. Was passiert denn, wenn so ein Elektronikmarder aus ostwärts der Oder unbeding an die Elektronik will und er kommt nicht dran indem er ein normales Schloß knacken kann? Er betriff deine Kajüte mittels Motorsäge....

Soweit das Thema.
Laßt Euch nicht von den Vertragsabschlußgeiern madig machen. Konkrete Preise und konkrete Bedingungen nennen lassen. Die wollen nur euer Bestes - euer Geldl!


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass dieser Thread wieder hochgezogen wurde. Auch wenn ich nach Ansicht der Versicherungsvertreter hier keine Ahnung habe, sei doch ein Hinweis erlaubt:
> 1. Das Internet erlaubt es doch, Angebote einzuholen. Also lasst Euch die Preise nennen!
> Nur der Preis entscheidet. Dadurch, dass man einen Aussendienstler kennt, bekommt man keine bessere Schadensabwicklung.
> 
> ...


----------



## dorschunter (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Haftpflicht für Boot*

ich bin bei derP&s assecurant.als mein boot noch relativ neu war,habe ich 325,-dmark bezahlt.vollkassko.
heute hab ich ne haftpflicht die kostet 72,-euronen.
keine schwierigkeiten.
plane war vom wind zerrissen:soffort neue oder reparatur.
mein kumpel hatte das gleiche problem und die wollten nicht zahlen.
meiner meinung nach liegt es im ermessen des angestellten der versicherung ob und wie der schaden abgedeckt ist.
also immer schön freundlich.


----------

